# سماحات التشغيل



## asmasmasm (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه كنت محتاج جدول سماحات التشغيل للالمنيوم في السباكه عاوز اعرف العلوي والسفلي والجانبي​


----------



## asmasmasm (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايه يا جماعه 18 مشاهده ولا حتي رد*


----------



## ديدين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تشغيل الألومنيوم في السباكة ؟؟؟
هل تقصد . . . 
تشغيل الألومنيوم ؟
أم سباكة الألومنيوم ؟

ثم أنت تطلب السماحات لكن سماحات إيه ؟
سماحات الأبعاد ؟
أم سماحات هندسية ؟

حدد جيدا مطلبك و ستجد الردود إن شاء الله


----------



## asmasmasm (10 نوفمبر 2010)

احنا لما بنيجي نحل مسالة في السباكه الرمليه بنضع سماحات تشغيل من علوي وسفلي وجانبي ومعدل الانكماش فهي دي اللي انا عاوزها 

*machining allowances of aluminum casting**

هو ده اللي انا محتاجه


----------



## فؤاد علي غفور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

المطلوب ((سماحات التشغيل في الابعاد الهندسية ))


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

ممكن الملف المرفق ده يفيدك


----------

